# Time from build to shipment- your stories please!



## seniorjj (Mar 30, 2007)

I found out that my car's build was complete one week ago (possibly earlier), on 11 June. However my car still hasn't shipped yet 

Apparently my dealer says it "might" be shipped tomorrow, but can't give any guarantees.

i'd be interested to know anyone's stories of build completion - shipment date, plus how long it generally takes to ship!

It's all very very vague at the moment, and I have no assurances of mine being shipped- they might decide to leave it at the factory for another few weeks just for a laugh!
:x


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

Dont want to make you feel any worst but my car was built end of June and sat at the docks 2 days before being shipped had no problems at all! from build to delivery took 2.5 weeks


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

The average seems to be around 3-4 weeks from build to delivery. Some have (like Typsy) reported shorter waiting time. I think the shortest I have heard of was two weeks. Sadly however, it can be as long as six weeks!

It's all a matter of luck really. If your car arrives at the dock just before the boat leaves you're in for a short delivery. However, your car might be sitting at the dock for two weeks!

Whatever the case, if it's longer than four weeks - make sure you check your car very carefully, as one reason for delay is that the car may have been damaged and repaired in transit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

4 weeks is normal, however anything upto eight weeks is not uncommon.


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

6 weeks for me


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Mine was built week 3, and I picked it up at the dealer in Norway on monday 5. February (first day of week 6) - so that should be just over 2 weeks.


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

5 weeks for me


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

arne,

i bet that was fun driving about in it in the snow!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

deason said:


> arne,
> 
> i bet that was fun driving about in it in the snow!


It was.... :lol:

Just have a look here (pics a bit down in the thread)

: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 44&start=0


----------



## neilswilson (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm still waiting for a shipment date, and my car finished build over a week ago... sounds like I've drawn the short straw!


----------



## Burrell (Oct 1, 2006)

My TTR completed build over 2 weeks ago and is still awaiting shipment.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Took mine around 3 weeks to get off the docks Jon


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Production complete on 1st June and due to arrive at dealers on 22nd albeit they claim that's because it's Avus (not standard in UK) and needs to go through an extra paint inspection and is shipped to a different port :!:


----------



## seniorjj (Mar 30, 2007)

Cheers for your replies guys.

Sounds like it does vary a lot! As long as I expect the worst then I won't be disappointed!!

I've found out today that it only just arrived in at the port yesterday (19th), after leaving switzerland on the 8th June, so it must have taken the scenic route from switzerland to germany.

Fingers crossed it will leave on the boat this friday, so arrive in the UK next week (friday?), then I might get my car w/c 2nd July, but who knows.


----------



## neilswilson (Apr 13, 2007)

Reckon mine's in the same shipment as yours. Latest from my dealer is that the ship has departed, but there is no date as to when it will arrive in the UK.....

not sure what port it comes from, but don't understand how it can take more than a day from North Europe to the UK?! Any ideas?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

They sit on the docks waiting for enough cars to fill a ship/boat as far as I understand.


----------



## Burrell (Oct 1, 2006)

Had a phone call today to tell me that my TTR was going on the boat today.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Burrell said:


> Had a phone call today to tell me that my TTR was going on the boat today.


Had a call today also but to say that after 3 weeks she's still awaiting shipping :evil: 
The wait from deposit to order to prod is bad enough but to be left waiting on shipping is a complete joke.

Fingers crossed for you Burrell 
[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## seniorjj (Mar 30, 2007)

PATT said:


> Burrell said:
> 
> 
> > Had a phone call today to tell me that my TTR was going on the boat today.
> ...


Mine is the same - spoke to them today and it is STILL awaiting shipment. Mind you, 1st June is even longer than I have been waiting! I can't understand why other peoples are sent before ours. We will get there eventually, but we just don't really know when.


----------



## Trickster (May 16, 2007)

Hi - Another Newbie here! Been browsing for weeks - finally got around to posting!

Anyway - ordered mine Good Friday. Was told it was built during week 23 (early June). Still awaiting ship, but my dealer says that Audi update their system on Mondays so he should update me on the status tomorrow (Tues) - hoping for delivery this weekend! However, I've got to wait for my cherished plate to be transferred. :x

Just praying for some decent weather! 8)


----------



## seniorjj (Mar 30, 2007)

Trickster said:


> Hi - Another Newbie here! Been browsing for weeks - finally got around to posting!
> 
> Anyway - ordered mine Good Friday. Was told it was built during week 23 (early June). Still awaiting ship, but my dealer says that Audi update their system on Mondays so he should update me on the status tomorrow (Tues) - hoping for delivery this weekend! However, I've got to wait for my cherished plate to be transferred. :x
> 
> Just praying for some decent weather! 8)


I'm still waiting too- we'll prob be on the same boat.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

seniorjj said:


> Trickster said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - Another Newbie here! Been browsing for weeks - finally got around to posting!
> ...


You might have wheels LONG before the car !


----------



## seniorjj (Mar 30, 2007)

AidenL said:


> seniorjj said:
> 
> 
> > Trickster said:
> ...


Yeah I am picking em up in 1 hour!! 

I'll have to just look at em longingly and imagine the rest of the car.

Aiden, one thing actually re insurance - do you reckon it will add a lot to my premium given I have changed my alloys?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

seniorjj said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > seniorjj said:
> ...


Dunno Jon, best to mention it to your broker - I doubt it, as they are OE wheels anyway? :?


----------



## seniorjj (Mar 30, 2007)

Car now shipped, arrives at the dealer next monday! Should receive it on the 5th-6th, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Burrell (Oct 1, 2006)

seniorjj said:


> Car now shipped, arrives at the dealer next monday! Should receive it on the 5th-6th, fingers crossed!!


Dealer phoned today, I am picking up my new toy this saturday so lets hope the rain stops !


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Burrell said:


> seniorjj said:
> 
> 
> > Car now shipped, arrives at the dealer next monday! Should receive it on the 5th-6th, fingers crossed!!
> ...


Ditto - Car arrived in the UK today and picking it up on the 1st July 8)


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

So far so good!!

I'm guessing there will be no more news until Thursday, 
then let's see how long it takes to make it the 200 miles from Ingolstadt to the dealers.


----------



## jonarnold (May 22, 2007)

Mine's been built and awaiting ship the dealer informed me today. How often do the ships sail to the UK? I've been told to expect delivery to the dealer around 2nd week in July. Hope he's right! Now come on summer.......


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

it funny reading about people getting annoyed because they dont know what part of the build stage its at or where it is in europe or whether its at the docks or on a ship or on the truck! i haven't called my dealer once about where or what build week it's going to be. i was told, when i ordered in march, it wouldn't come till september now its coming earlier then expected july the 11th now! the car will come when its comes. ;-) sorry if i've upset a few people lol


----------



## seniorjj (Mar 30, 2007)

pteyeo said:


> it funny reading about people getting annoyed because they dont know what part of the build stage its at or where it is in europe or whether its at the docks or on a ship or on the truck! i haven't called my dealer once about where or what build week it's going to be. i was told, when i ordered in march, it wouldn't come till september now its coming earlier then expected july the 11th now! the car will come when its comes. ;-) sorry if i've upset a few people lol


yeah I do see your point! But I have to make plans around returning my company car (and getting the cash alternative as soon as poss), so I need to have a good idea of when the car will arrive so I can tell my company well in advance, plus sort insurance etc.


----------



## Humspoff (Apr 11, 2007)

If I hadnt chased my car order I would still be waiting for it..... :evil: Oh look I am still waiting...... :twisted: 
Anyone any idea what build week we are now in? I think the latest quote I have been given is week 27 Ive lost track [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Thats next week. Cheer up


----------



## Pappa (May 22, 2007)

Been on to the stealer and it's built awaiting shipment 

Lets hope for calm seas eh :wink:


----------



## Humspoff (Apr 11, 2007)

Cant quite managed excitement yet...... :? Will when I get more news...


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Humspoff said:


> Anyone any idea what build week we are now in? I think the latest quote I have been given is week 27 Ive lost track [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Week 1 is the 1st week of Jan and Week 52 is the last week in Dec.

Most diary's or your Microsoft Scheduler will normally show which week it is. And yes, Week 27 is next week


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

hi all

My car went "build complete" last Tuesday 26th June
Will post when I get advised it is delivered


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

I've just spoken to Audi CS for an update on mine. Phoned them last week and was told my car was at build stage 8 (which suggested it was nearly built) with it showing updated week 28.

The woman has told me today that the build week is still showing week 28 but that wasn't confirmed yet! am gutted and want to go and spank Audi CS with a big stick  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Humspoff (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like someone else been given the run around......... :evil:

Tomorrow I am hoping to get some good news for the first time since I paid my deposit way back in Oct 2006...........but I'm not holding my breath! :-|


----------



## jonarnold (May 22, 2007)

TommyTippee said:


> hi all
> 
> My car went "build complete" last Tuesday 26th June
> Will post when I get advised it is delivered


Mine too, so probably on the same boat (whenever that maybe???) Let us know when you get it.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> I've just spoken to Audi CS for an update on mine. Phoned them last week and was told my car was at build stage 8 (which suggested it was nearly built) with it showing updated week 28.
> 
> The woman has told me today that the build week is still showing week 28 but that wasn't confirmed yet! am gutted and want to go and spank Audi CS with a big stick  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


FFS :evil: :evil:

Would you like to borrow my big stick wot I got from the big stick shop specially for beating [email protected] at Audi CS with?

Had an email from my lot today, seems my salesperson has left and I have now got a new one! Let's hope this doesn't hinder things!

TBH Karen, despite what others have said on here (Remember my previous post "Who do you believe?") I have found Audi CS to be confused and of limited use. You knew your car was week 28, and it seems this has not changed. Remember that my week 25 build was not confirmed until the Thursday of week 24. I was told at one point that my car might come back to BW22, so I know how it feels to be let down by these gobshites.

Chin up babe, you will get your TT.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

jonarnold said:


> TommyTippee said:
> 
> 
> > hi all
> ...


Hey you guys - what BW were your cars then?


----------



## Humspoff (Apr 11, 2007)

If yours is on tthe same boat as mine your still in for a long wait........ :? This week is my errrr 4th build week I've been given, after the useless salesman cocked up my initial order! :twisted:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> KAZZAJ said:
> 
> 
> > I've just spoken to Audi CS for an update on mine. Phoned them last week and was told my car was at build stage 8 (which suggested it was nearly built) with it showing updated week 28.
> ...


ha ha! yep I need a hoofing big stick lol.

thanks hun. yeah was pretty gutted but TBH I have been taking what they've been saying with a pinch of salt - whenever I've spoken to anyone both at the Stealer and Audi CS they don't seem to know their a*se from their elbow! grrr @ Audi [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]

Week 28 is next week so it's not too bad so I could potentially have it eo July early August. I just want to get my hands on it lol. I can't be doing with the wait until the new number plate changeover (got a private plate anyho).

Any news on yours yet? Hope you had a good holiday  Looks like you're gonna beat me to posting pcis on here lol


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi KAZZAJ

Glad you've calmed down 

As you say, you are neither up or down on the original deal. It's just so irritating that Audi CS and the Dealers don't seem to be on the same page.

Update on mine:

The new sales bloke seems very good - he has emailed me 3 times already! So hopefully this is a good thing :?

I also spoke to CS today, my car was Build complete on 22 June ie end of week25 and is currently posted as "Dispatched on 2nd July"

So, yes I am hoping to post my piccy's before you - HA!


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Hi KAZZAJ
> 
> Glad you've calmed down
> 
> ...


wow your guy seems to be very good. I've had no contact at all from my Stealers since I went in for the TTR test drive a few months back. I'm the one doing all the chasing :evil: Audi are a bunch of [smiley=clown.gif]

ooh exciting that yours has been despatched - hope they're aren't delays with shipping for you :?

keep me posted hun. Looking forward to seeing the pics real soon!

K


----------



## muesli (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine was build week 25. Was told it had cleared quality control and was in a container on t's way to the docks on tuesday 26th June.

Have been told today that it arrived in Grimsby on monday 2nd July and I'm hoping to have it no later than next friday ( the 13th !!! ) 

Hope you all get positive updates soon ! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

muesli said:


> Mine was build week 25. Was told it had cleared quality control and was in a container on t's way to the docks on tuesday 26th June.
> 
> Have been told today that it arrived in Grimsby on monday 2nd July and I'm hoping to have it no later than next friday ( the 13th !!! )
> 
> Hope you all get positive updates soon ! :wink:


Sounds good I picked mine up on Friday 13th(october) as well


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

muesli said:


> Mine was build week 25. Was told it had cleared quality control and was in a container on t's way to the docks on tuesday 26th June.
> 
> Have been told today that it arrived in Grimsby on monday 2nd July and I'm hoping to have it no later than next friday ( the 13th !!! )
> 
> Hope you all get positive updates soon ! :wink:


Any news muesli?

I got *THAT *call last night (at 7.20pm!) My car has arrived and is in the dealers compound. Reg Number issued/Insurance sorted/Finance organised/PDI to be done - Car ready next Tuesday  

Can't pick it up on Tuesday -   So appointment made - 8.30am Wednesday morning YIPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

Got the day off work and a new set of tyres on order :wink:


----------



## muesli (Feb 19, 2007)

Finfernan,

NOOOO !!!

Still not arrived at the dealers ! Gonna ring them again now.

I was hoping for next wednesday too !

I'll let you know later ! :wink:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> muesli said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was build week 25. Was told it had cleared quality control and was in a container on t's way to the docks on tuesday 26th June.
> ...


FANTASTIC NEWS! 5 sleeps to go! hope it goes quick!


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

just phoned Audi CS. My car has gone week 28 CONFIRMED!

WHOOOO HOOOOOO! DOUBLE YIPEEEE!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> just phoned Audi CS. My car has gone week 28 CONFIRMED!
> 
> WHOOOO HOOOOOO! DOUBLE YIPEEEE!


That's next week!!!! 

You had the same "last minute" confirmation as me! In that case, I hope your's turns up as quickly as mine did (2.5 weeks after end of build week)

So let's hope it's a week 31 pick up for you :wink:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> KAZZAJ said:
> 
> 
> > just phoned Audi CS. My car has gone week 28 CONFIRMED!
> ...


yep  it would be wonderful it comes that quickly! That's the last week in July  don't think i can be doing with the wait until 1st Sept though :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I missed all this fun,we had a call early October to say did we want to pick it up two days later :roll:


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

I was a week 26 build

Just been told that all's on track and it should be at the dealers by the end of next week. :lol:

Although they do seem to change their minds sometimes :?

So i'll wait and see if that's really the case (although i'm only a couple of hundred miles away from Ingolstadt)

Fingers crossed! :twisted:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

philhumphrey said:


> I was a week 26 build
> 
> Just been told that all's on track and it should be at the dealers by the end of next week. :lol:
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see pictures of your car. I think Avus is THE coolest colour for the TT. I think it will look fantastic on the MkII.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > KAZZAJ said:
> ...


Are you sure Karen? - The word is, an 07 plate car will be worth about Â£700/800 (or possibly even more) less than a '57 reg car come re sell. 

Museli - Any news mate??????


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Are you sure Karen? - The word is, an 07 plate car will be worth about Â£700/800 (or possibly even more) less than a '57 reg car come re sell.
> 
> Museli - Any news mate??????


I know - it's a dilema - I guess I've waited this long I could wait a bit longer - I'll make a call when I know its at the Stealers.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure Karen? - The word is, an 07 plate car will be worth about Â£700/800 (or possibly even more) less than a '57 reg car come re sell.
> ...


TBH I thought about this with about 6 weeks to wait, and I guess there are a few others who have too...............?????? I would hate to be in that two or three week slot :?

As you say, see what you think when the time comes  or


----------



## muesli (Feb 19, 2007)

Museli - Any news mate??????[/quote]

NO, NO and effin well NO !!! 

Must have gone past me to drop yours off ! :evil:

They still say delivery next week !


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> philhumphrey said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to see pictures of your car. I think Avus is THE coolest colour for the TT. I think it will look fantastic on the MkII.


Yep, they'll be plenty of photos, if the - weather is good, it's the right colour and all the options are there :wink:

I'll keep you posted.

Incidently I saw a white s-line today, didn't like it much  (although the wheels were a little puny - 18" RS4 clones)


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Museli - Any news mate??????





Museli said:


> NO, NO and effin well NO !!!
> 
> Must have gone past me to drop yours off ! :evil:
> 
> They still say delivery next week !


Sh*t news Museli, hope they turn it around quickly for you mate, you have (like me) waited long enough now :evil:

Mine sort of suddenly "popped" ie it arrived a bit quicker than I expected - according to Audi CS it only left the factory on the 2nd July.

Check yours carefully when it arrives!


----------



## muesli (Feb 19, 2007)

cheers buddy, as long as I get it before the weekend I'll be happy. After waiting nearly 5 months, these last few days aren't really bothering me too much !


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

when you due finferman?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

deason said:


> when you due finferman?


I pick my car up on Wed's (at 8.30am) 

BTW that's FinFerNan 
:wink:


----------



## matt2207 (Mar 29, 2007)

All,

I know this has been asked before, so sorry to ask again, but cannot find the answer....

How long does it take to actually build the car? I know there are a couple of phases and it has to go back and forth between factories...And that build time to delivery is c 4-6 weeks, but how long does it take to actually put the car together :?:

I was build week 27 and was just wondering when my car would be complete.

Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends on what you mean to 'make' the bodies are made in advance of the assembly, train is over night. assemble takes hours only. QA. Train back.


----------



## matt2207 (Mar 29, 2007)

I mean, if my car was build week 27, lets assume assembly was started on Monday ( I wish)...when is the car complete? does it take 1 day, 5 days etc?

Tosh, i think it was you who once posted a detailed summary of this.....couldn't find it though


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If its on the assembly line Monday it will be off it the same day.

Not sure what happens at the QA stage or how long they are left before shipping back/on to the port.

if you pm me your email address i'll send you a video on the 'making'
12mb.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

matt2207 said:


> I mean, if my car was build week 27, lets assume assembly was started on Monday ( I wish)...when is the car complete? does it take 1 day, 5 days etc?
> 
> Tosh, i think it was you who once posted a detailed summary of this.....couldn't find it though


Hi Matt

If it helps, my car was BW 25 (18~22 June) and went "Dispatched" 02 July. It will be ready to collect tomorrow!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

matt2207 said:


> I mean, if my car was build week 27, lets assume assembly was started on Monday ( I wish)...when is the car complete? does it take 1 day, 5 days etc?
> 
> Tosh, i think it was you who once posted a detailed summary of this.....couldn't find it though


Hi Matt

If it helps, my car was BW 25 (18~22 June) and went "Dispatched" 02 July. It will be ready to collect tomorrow! (Sadly I can't pick it up until Wed's though!)


----------



## matt2207 (Mar 29, 2007)

FinFerNan,

You lucky @[email protected]*@@*@**...I mean I am very happy for you

That is a very quick turnaround...prob one of the quickest I have heard of!

Just hope mine gets here as soon as your does :?


----------



## matt2207 (Mar 29, 2007)

FinFerNan,

You lucky @[email protected]*@@*@**...I mean I am very happy for you

That is a very quick turnaround...prob one of the quickest I have heard of!

Just hope mine gets here as soon as your does :?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

matt2207 said:


> FinFerNan,
> 
> You lucky @[email protected]*@@*@**...I mean I am very happy for you
> 
> ...


Yes, I think Typsy was a 2.5week T/around too, and there have been a few other 2 weekers. Mostly it's 3 - 4 weeks though, some have waited longer.

I was a bit worried when I heard my car was only dispatched 2nd July, but as you say it turned up quite quickly after that.

But remember mate, I have been waiting since 21st January!


----------



## muesli (Feb 19, 2007)

Same as FinFerNan !

Build week 25, build completed 26th June, arrived Grimsby 2nd July, got registration number today, arrives at the dealers tomorrow......

COLLECTION THURSDAY AFTERNOON !!      

Bring it on !


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

muesli said:


> Same as FinFerNan !
> 
> Build week 25, build completed 26th June, arrived Grimsby 2nd July, got registration number today, arrives at the dealers tomorrow......
> 
> ...


YIPPPPPPPEEEEEEE for you mate. Bet you are chuffed :wink:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

my baby is being built this week  Only had nearly a 6 month wait :roll: would be great if it was 2.5 weeks away from me getting my mitts on it but I'm not normally that lucky - *sigh*

don't forget to post pics everyone who is collecting this week!  you lucky beggers!!


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

my baby is being built this week  Only had nearly a 6 month wait :roll: would be great if it was 2.5 weeks away from me getting my mitts on it but I'm not normally that lucky - *sigh*

don't forget to post pics everyone who is collecting this week!  you lucky beggers!!


----------



## matt2207 (Mar 29, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> matt2207 said:
> 
> 
> > FinFerNan,
> ...


You an me both! Thanks for the info, really appreciate it


----------



## jonarnold (May 22, 2007)

My TTR was build week 25. It's now in the UK and on its way to the dealer (as of 10 July) so I should have it parked outside my house in about a week! 
So its been 4 weeks from order to build and looking like 3-4 weeks from build to delivery.


----------

